# What is a good softshell hoodie



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Never Summer Summit Hydro Tech Zip Hoodie - black - Men's Clothing > Hoodies & Sweaters > Hoodies > Zip Hoodies


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Stoic Breaker Fleece Hooded Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

686 did a colab with Fallen this year that's pretty rad, Holden has a fleece+hoodie inspired one as well.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Sessions makes my all time favorite softshells. The kreuger series from last year has the most amazing, lightweight fabric and a fantastic DWR coating. Super minimalist styling too, which I like.


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

AG transpose. Both the transpose and spectrum are rather long. Good for on snow, but not something I'd want for regular wear.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I appreciate the suggestions guys. They arn't really my taste accept that 686 + Fallen jacket isnt half bad.

Ill just bite the bullet and order a medium DC Spectrum and hope it fits for now, i can't find a large one.

Any idea if DC and 686 has similar sizing? i have a large 686 jacket and its rather bulky.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Irahi said:


> Sessions makes my all time favorite softshells. The kreuger series from last year has the most amazing, lightweight fabric and a fantastic DWR coating. Super minimalist styling too, which I like.


This. I really like the Sessions softshell hoodies. I have two of them.

I do want that NS hoodie that Milo posted though. Not feeling paying $85 for it though. I think I paid $50ish each for both of my Sessions hoodies off of Steep and Cheap or a similar site.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Britt got me the NS one in black ( =

She's gotten me two NS hoodies in the past two seasons. This one is made of some new skool synthetic material.... Unlike any hoodie I've ever owned, and I'm a hoodie guy. It's thin yet heavy and warm


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I saw them at BC Surf & Sport a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Kwanzaa said:


> I appreciate the suggestions guys. They arn't really my taste accept that 686 + Fallen jacket isnt half bad.
> 
> Ill just bite the bullet and order a medium DC Spectrum and hope it fits for now, i can't find a large one.
> 
> Any idea if DC and 686 has similar sizing? i have a large 686 jacket and its rather bulky.


The Fallen colab is a little bit of a slimmer fit. Its basically supposed to be a skate flannel, but "waterproof" for snowboarding.


----------

